# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Ηλεκτρονικά Εξαρτήματα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Ασύρματος Olympia 1120 αχρησιμοποίητο

## pas2007

Olympia 1120 PMR Walkie Talkie.    15€

*Χαρακτηριστικά:
*
Εμβέλεια 5 Km
8 κανάλια
Δέχεται: 3-AAA μπαταρίες (δε συμπεριλαμβάνονται)
Τόνος κλήσης
Ενσωματωμένος μίνι φακός 1 LED
Συχνότητα: 446 Μhz
Χρόνος ομιλίας: μέχρι 8 ώρες
Φωτιζόμενη οθόνη LCD
Διαστάσεις: 175x244x46

----------

